# puppy barking at night



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Greetings,

We just recently got our vizsla puppy (Axel) 4 days ago, he slept in our room (in his crate) for the first 3 nights with some whining and crying, but settled after awhile. However, we decided to leave him downstairs last night so he does not become too dependent on us and and have any severe separation anxiety in the near future. Well, when we went to bed he was barking severely and when I woke up at 6 am he was still barking, not too sure if he slept at all last night? He was fine when i let him out to go potty and did not wet his kennel in the night. I gave him toys, alarm clock (ticking), soft music, etc while he slept alone last night. We sleep on the 4th floor of our house, so did not notice the barking, however he is pooped today and I suspect he did not get much sleep last night. of course i feel guilty, however i want to be consistent. I have informed both my neighbours of the situation ( I live in the middle unit of a townhouse) Anyway's my question is am I doing the right thing? Is this normal? (his barking), it has only been one night alone? How long does it usually take for him to adapt to sleeping alone at night?

Any suggestions or helpful information would be greatly appreciated.. 

Thanks

Ps- our puppy is 8 weeks old.


----------



## fiona long (Feb 15, 2010)

i say stick with it!!

bailey cried for 3 days everytime we put her in her crate!! she has slept in the crate in the kitchen from day one. it was a nightmare and i know how stressful it is!

she is now great in her crate. has no separation issues, happy to go in when guests come over and generally sees it as her safe place! 

ignore the little guy and he will get used to it!

hope this helps x


----------



## Chilli monster (Sep 16, 2010)

I agree with Fiona.... Chilli was barking whining for few days, but after that she was perfectly fine... and we are sleeping in the attic, she stays downstairs in living room... when she was barkinf for the first nights i was worried if neigbhours will be angry so went to see them to say sorry..., but they didint hear a thing and were really suprised that we have a puppy... fortunately they not to load when they 8 weeks old.... 

good luck with your puppy!!!!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We went through this with Holley as well when we brought her home. She was 16wks old and used to sleeping with her sister in the crate next to her. We had her in the bedroom for the first few nights and then moved her into the living room. She cried for a while and we were worried since we are in an apartment so we layed with her for a few minutes until she settled in. We apologized to all the neighbors. They were understanding and now she is alot better. She goes right in at night now.


----------



## kelevra (Apr 15, 2010)

Dont give in whatever you do. Use an mp3 player to ignore the sound. To start with we made sure we went to bed later and got up earlier. Midnight til 6am. Then if needed let him out then sleep on the sofa with them.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the support, it's nice to hear people had the same issues, but managed to get through it. I suppose one major issue was what some of you said about your neighbours, but like yourselves my neighbours never heard anything and were totally understanding.

Thanks again


----------

